# 100,000 club



## Mark (Sep 7, 2009)

I just cracked the 100,000 point level for my AGR account. I'm trying to save up for a big trip. It took me about three or so years to get there, I think. How many other 100,000 point members are out there? Any 200,000 or 300,000?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 7, 2009)

Mark said:


> I just cracked the 100,000 point level for my AGR account. I'm trying to save up for a big trip. It took me about three or so years to get there, I think. How many other 100,000 point members are out there? Any 200,000 or 300,000?


Congrats!Lots of good traveling coming up!Im a lowly select member but Im sure there are other Super High Point Members,of course His Majesty the traveler probably burns that many points monthly but lots of folks saving up for dream trips!Remember youll be able to take someone with you so its like twice as many points!


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm nearly at 250,000 points. I'm planning a trip to visit family in Montana & California but I'm having trouble finding

the right time to travel. I'd like to go in either November or February but things always seem to appear that prevents

me from going. Maybe next year.


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 7, 2009)

Mark said:


> I just cracked the 100,000 point level for my AGR account. I'm trying to save up for a big trip. It took me about three or so years to get there, I think. How many other 100,000 point members are out there? Any 200,000 or 300,000?


Good work! Are the 100k points from multiple sources (1) rail points; (2) tier bonuses and promotions; (3) hotel and other travel partner points; (4) credit card points; and/or (5) retail partner points, or mainly Amtrak travel related?

Unlike you, I don't have the patience to bank points to get to 100k or more. Since joining in March 2009, I have been pulling awards as I hit one or two zone RT deluxe sleeper award levels. I wish I had held off for a round trip three zone trip (deluxe sleeper) to Florida. I used to have the same issue with Airlines awards. Though I earned lots and lots of miles, I used to cash them in at first class domestic roundtrip levels instead of banking them for a dream trip like Australia.


----------



## Mark (Sep 8, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > I just cracked the 100,000 point level for my AGR account. I'm trying to save up for a big trip. It took me about three or so years to get there, I think. How many other 100,000 point members are out there? Any 200,000 or 300,000?
> ...


My points are a combination of Amtrak, hotels, car rentals and general purchases. If I think I'm going to make a big purchase, (i.e. a new washer and dryer for the house), then I use the AGR Mastercard for the purchase. I also try to use the AGR partners such as Hilton hotels and budget rental cars where you get a boost on your points. I have hit the Select Level every year but one since I joined the program, I think four years ago and that year I barely missed it. The wife and I usually take an over night Amtrak trip every year which is the big boost towards the Select status but that one year was a bunch of short trips that just didn't get me there. I'm about 800 points away right now from Select. I should make it as I have two short trips coming up in the next month.


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 8, 2009)

Mark said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > Mark said:
> ...


I am similar in many but not all respects. I do not use the AGR MasterCard. I have another issuer's card that I want to stick with so I forgo what would be substantial AGR points from their affinity card. I have hit Select Plus level easily because all of my Amtrak travel except connections is on sleepers in long distance trains. The Select Plus tier bonus really helps as have the spring and summer AGR promotions. Most of my hotel stays are at Starwood hotels, so I get hotel points. I have not had any car rentals. I joined in March 2009 and will probably have 100,000 points from all sources in the first twelve months. I first started train travel in mid 2005 and kick myself for the point earnings I missed until I signed up this year. Travelers should sign up before their very first trip, regardless of how much traveling they think they will do in the future.


----------



## sky12065 (Nov 30, 2009)

Mark said:


> I just cracked the 100,000 point level for my AGR account. I'm trying to save up for a big trip. It took me about three or so years to get there, I think. How many other 100,000 point members are out there? Any 200,000 or 300,000?


Today, 11/30/09 marks exactly 8 months to the day since I joined AGR. Today I also had 55,000 points posted to my account from the sale of our home and that had my points exceed the 100,000 points and with only 3618 rail points to boot. I wonder if this is record time for reaching the 100G mark!

I'm sure some wonder how I did it so fast. Well, I think I already answered that question. It was the sale of our home. Without that I obviously woundn't have even come close! Sort of proves that "timing is everything!"

Again, I want to thank Alan B for having penetrated my thick skull when I had mentioned that I saw no reason to join AGR since I don't travel Amtrak that often to ever accumulate enough points to use for travel. So when Alan speaks, make sure you listen. (Remember the commercial "When EF Hutton speaks...") At the end of this week I'll have enough points to travel three cross country trips in an "H" room which I customarily need to use!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats Joe! Guess the _traveler will be bringin up adoption again! Its a reminder to all that it does pay to join AGR and get the AGR MC and utilize all the opportunities we can to accumulate points for future trips!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 1, 2009)

Good going Joe! 



jimhudson said:


> Guess the _traveler will be bringin up adoption again!


Not unless Joe moves. I've been expelled from setting foot in Saratoga County! (They said "*34 years is enough! Get out!*") 

Luckily I'm safe passing thru on the Adirondack and Ethan Allen! They said never to set foot in Saratoga County - but nothing about being seated while riding the rails! :lol:

I would not ask to be adopted - but if you want to gift me (say) 50,000 points, I would not complain!


----------



## saxman (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm at above 80,000 so I'll reach it pretty soon here. Of course I'd have well over 100K had it not been for my Amtrak tour around the country last spring. I'm hoping one day I can do a trip like that again, only in reverse and stopping in different towns and cities then I did before.

Well its double points and I'm off to do a point run between DAL and FTW!


----------



## AAARGH! (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, before redeeming 61,000 points, I was at 83,000 with another 50,000 Continental miles I can transfer to AGR. SO, I could have been at 133,000 before the redemption.


----------



## sky12065 (Dec 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Good going Joe!
> 
> 
> jimhudson said:
> ...


Thanks!

Me move? Why do you think I stay in Saratoga County? Anyway, I've been working on trying to get you're ban lifted, but I think I'm going through an exercise in futility! They're pretty set against any lifting of the ban... or even a temporary waiver.

As for gift... I've gotten old and frugle in my old age so.... NOT A CHANCE! Besides I have plans for the points. My next three trips (tentative) are 1. Orlando where I'll be traveling the autotrain but won't be using points. 2. Austin in 22012 and 3. Reno in 2013. I still need a lot more points before then especially since I may even throw in a trip to LA to visit my son... if we survive our time together in Orlando!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Austin in *22012* ... I still need a lot more points before then


I think you'll earn many more points in the *next 20,003 years*! Do you think Amtrak will still be operating?

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Can I shake your hand? I never met anyone over 500 years old!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Austin in *22012* ... I still need a lot more points before then
> ...


Joe's probably gonna drive to Austin and with the traffic on IH35 and MOPAC it'll take hime that long to get here!!! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Dec 2, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


I'll be driving, but it will be Doc Emmett Brown's DeLorean!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 2, 2009)

You mean you'll be anti-train, and not take the nuclear-powered steam locomotive? :huh:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 2, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> You mean you'll be anti-train, and not take the nuclear-powered steam locomotive? :huh:
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have that one on order, will lolve the ocean issue. Reason I don't have is Doc Brown doesn't respond to E-mail, his ISP is on a different time-line.  :lol: :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Aloha


----------



## sky12065 (Dec 3, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> You mean you'll be anti-train, and not take the nuclear-powered steam locomotive? :huh:
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's not that I'll be anti-train, it's that the npsl won't fit in my garage! But then again, even if the npsl did fit into my garage, I wouldn't be able to afford it because the global debt by then will be eight hundred and ninty-five septillian... and that will leave me with an estimated tax rate of over 98.9%.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 3, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You mean you'll be anti-train, and not take the nuclear-powered steam locomotive? :huh:
> ...


Why do you need a garage? Take it with you! :lol:

After all, it's big enough in the "tender" for Doc, his wife, and their 2 sons - IIRC Jules and Verne!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 3, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Stop the presses! Alert the tv and radio stations! The_traveler is taking a train that runs a fixed route and can't be rerouted all over the country to build up points! (AE only goes to NYP Dave, unless your connections convinced Amtrak to route the train through CHI just for you!Nice logo!! :lol: ) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 3, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Stop the presses! Alert the tv and radio stations! The_traveler is taking a train that runs a fixed route and can't be rerouted all over the country to build up points! (AE only goes to NYP Dave, unless your connections convinced Amtrak to route the train through CHI just for you!Nice logo!! :lol: ) :lol: :lol: :lol:


You'll see in a trip report in the not-to-distant-back-to-the-future why I chose that logo! h34r: (And I'm going on the "regular" route from BOS to NYP - with some side trips thown in for good measure!)


----------



## colobok (Dec 3, 2009)

Mark said:


> I just cracked the 100,000 point level for my AGR account. I'm trying to save up for a big trip. It took me about three or so years to get there, I think. How many other 100,000 point members are out there? Any 200,000 or 300,000?


I have 108k points. I could have more, but Wyndham screwed me up with their TripleStay promotion.

I still don't know how to spend them. I am dreaming about "around the USA" trip like TPA-WAS-CHI-ABQ-GCN-LAX-SAN-GPK-CHI-WAS-TPA somewhere in 2011. I still don't know if they allow to book 2 adults and 2 little kids into Viewliner bedroom though. Viewliner bedrooms are killers for my plan. I wish we would have Superliner trains on the East.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 3, 2009)

colobok said:


> I still don't know if they allow to book 2 adults and 2 little kids into Viewliner bedroom though. Viewliner bedrooms are killers for my plan. I wish we would have Superliner trains on the East.


The only way to know for sure is to call AGR and ask. I don't know the answer, but there _may_ be some exception - since you can book them for a 3 zone award from WAS, but not a Family room is not available (or offered) between TPA and WAS!

Also, it may matter if the "little kids" are 1 & 2 vs 15 & 17!


----------



## colobok (Dec 3, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> colobok said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't know if they allow to book 2 adults and 2 little kids into Viewliner bedroom though. Viewliner bedrooms are killers for my plan. I wish we would have Superliner trains on the East.
> ...


I will call, but I have a lot of time before 2011 to do that. 

Also rules may change before 2011.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 3, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> colobok said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't know if they allow to book 2 adults and 2 little kids into Viewliner bedroom though. Viewliner bedrooms are killers for my plan. I wish we would have Superliner trains on the East.
> ...


Aloha

And us Big kids are limited to 2 only, according to my daughter Christine after we reach 10 our mental age is the sum of the digits, so that makes me 11.  :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 3, 2009)

Then I'm -567!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rtabern (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm at 156,700 points right now.

I had 220,000 points at one point, but cashed in a lot of that when I lost my job and was unemployed for 5 months earlier this year and had the time to do 4 cross-country Amtrak trips all on AGR points. 

It's nice to have some points in reserve I think because you never know when something like that could happen to you.

I have to admit... if it wasn't for Amtrak AGR points and the free travel on the train... dealing with a job loss would have been a lot harder just sitting home.


----------

